# YTS4000 wont start



## quattroginger (Jun 19, 2014)

i have a yts4000 24hp 46" thats rarely used. got for a good deal from a friend. it maybe has 150hrs at most. has always started right up without problems.

2 weeks ago i change oil. used Ace Hardware filter and oil from Sears. Sears only had 2 oils and told me it didnt matter which one i used that they both worked in all their lawn tractors. So dont remember exactly what i put in. however i cut grass after changing without issues.

Last week it wouldnt start. first i knew it was dead battery (left key to ON). still no start after charge or jump attempt. ive replaced fuel filter, vaccum line between fuel pump and valve cover due to crack, and confirmed fuel in line at the carburetor. it just cranks and cranks. start fluid will turnover engine but immediately cuts back out.

any ideas on what else i could check before having to remove carburetor for someone to inspect?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Do you hear the carb fuel solenoid click when you turn the key ON/OFF?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Also, providing the Sears 917.xxxxxx number or engine brand, model & type/spec may be useful.


----------



## quattroginger (Jun 19, 2014)

i know im late to post results. thanks everyone who chimed in.

Ended up just being some bad fuel and bottom of tank i guess. my buddy came over to see it before i pulled off carb and when i went to show him for the 3rd time it turned over and stayed running. havent had a issue since.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Good to hear.


----------

